# Switching clubs



## Welsh wheels (8 Jan 2018)

Anyone ever done this? I am considering switching to a club that is a lot nearer to my home location, is a larger and more prestigious club and offers more opportunities. But I feel a bit bad about deserting my current club.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Jan 2018)

Do you collect points or anything towards something being with them? I wouldn’t worry as surely they would understand. And you’ll get to bump into your old mates. 

And you get some new kit.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2018)

No, but lots of people do. It's not normally too much of an issue, particular where there are clear reasons.


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2018)

Back in the 70s/80s - the clubs I rode for were understanding when I moved on.

Stafford Road Club to VC Europa to Halesowen ACC. After a period away from the sport I then re-joined Stafford RC and after moving home joined Walsall Roads.


----------



## PK99 (8 Jan 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> Anyone ever done this? I am considering switching to a club that is a lot nearer to my home location, is a larger and more prestigious club and offers more opportunities. But I feel a bit bad about deserting my current club.



You could always pay "second claim" subs to your old club to keep the link


----------



## mjr (8 Jan 2018)

PK99 said:


> You could always pay "second claim" subs to your old club to keep the link


Isn't that only if both are BC?


----------



## PK99 (8 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Isn't that only if both are BC?



Dunno, but it's a long standing tradition in older clubs.


----------



## Sharky (8 Jan 2018)

You can probably belong to as many clubs as you want to. The only issue is when you want to race. If the latter, you can only represent one club and to formalise this, the practice is for clubs to offer first and second claim memberships. Club awards are usually for first claim members only.


----------

